# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Τιμπράντο

## mairi

Καλησπέρα!!! Θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας σε κάτι..  Χτες πήρα 2 καναρίνια αρσενικά. Ένα τιμπραντο και ένα γερμανικό σκουφατο.  Τα έχω βάλει σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά και δεν βλέπονται μεταξύ τους, τα χωρίζει ένας τοίχος. Αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής.. Επειδή το τιμπραντο είναι καναρίνι φωνής με διάφορα γυρισματα από όσο διαβάζω, Ενώ το γερμανικό σκουφατο δεν ξέρω, σκέφτομαι μήπως θα έπρεπε να είναι και τα 2 τιμπραντο? Μήπως το σκουφατο μειώνει τη καθαρότητα φωνής του τιμπραντο όταν θα κελαηδούν μαζί? Μήπως το τιμπραντο ακούγοντας το σκουφατο δεν θα κελαιδαει όπως θα έπρεπε? Ρωτησα αυτόν στο pet shop και μου είπε ότι δεν θα έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και ότι και το γερμανικό είναι πολύ καλό καναρίνι απο αυτά που κατεβαίνουν στις εκθεσεις λέει και πως όταν θα κελαηδούν μαζί θα είναι πολύ όμορφο το αποτέλεσμα. Κι επειδή δεν γνωρίζω από αυτά θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος που ξέρει την άποψη του. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Για μένα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τα χωρίσεις. Το θέμα είναι αυτό που ακούς να σου αρέσει από κει και πέρα όλα τα άλλα είναι ................

----------


## jimk1

Βασικός κανόνας ενός χόμπι είναι η προσωπική μας ευχαρίστηση εάν το αποτέλεσμα όπως είπε και ο Μανώλης σε ευχαριστεί οι γνώμες των υπολοίπων περισσεύουν

----------


## mairi

Βρε παιδιά εγώ ρωτάω στο αν επηρεαστεί το τιμπραντο από το αλλο καναρίνι και δεν κελαηδαει όπως θα έπρεπε. Αυτό είναι το μόνο που με απασχολεί..

----------


## jimk1

Το ένα σίγουρα θα επηρεάσει το άλλο, σε ποιο βαθμό ο χρόνος θα το δείξει

----------


## jk21

Μαιρη ξερεις την ηλικια του timbrado ; ρωτω για αυτο , γιατι αυτο μαλλον θελεις να μεινει ανεπηρεαστο .Λενε οτι μεχρι καποια ηλικια επηρεαζονται απ ηχους (αυτο λεει η θεωρια ) αλλα εχω ακουσει απο εκτροφεις  ( απο εμπειρικα βιωματα , δεν ξερω αν ομως ειναι επαρκη στατιστικα ) οτι τελικα ισως τα πουλια να μην επηρεαζονται απο αλλες ρατσες στον ηχο , σιγουρα βεβαια απο την δικη τους

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μαίρη σίγουρα δεν θα έχεις το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα . Όλα όπως σου είπε και ο Δημήτρης είναι θέμα πουλιών ,αυτό όμως προσδιορίζει το πόσο ¨κακό¨ θα προκύψει.  Μπορεί όμως αφού δεν ασχολείσαι πιο μεθοδικά το αποτέλεσμα να σου αρέσει καλύτερα και να μην προκύψει κάτι αρνητικό .

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αν δεν εχεις σκοπο να πας σε διαγωνσμο και σου αρεσει αυτο πκυ ακους δεν υπαρχει προβλημα

----------


## stefos

μηπως εννοεις το ενα να σταματησει να κελαιδαει??

----------


## mairi

Όχι βρε παιδιά εντάξει.. Απλά έλεγα Μήπως ήταν καλύτερα να είναι και τα 2 τιμπραντο.. Εφόσον λογικά δεν θα επηρεαστεί το ένα από το άλλο, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα κελαηδούν και τα 2 με το δικό τους ρυθμό και δεν θα υπάρξει κάποιο θέμα.. Απλά έλεγα μήπως ήταν καλύτερα να είναι και τα 2 τιμπραντο. Αυτό! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές Σας!

----------


## mairi

θα δω τι θα κάνω... Ίσως να το δώσω στον αδερφό μου το γερμανικό και να πάρω άλλο ένα τιμπραντο.. Ίσως να είναι πολύ πιο όμορφο το αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## Cristina

Μάρι, καλή χρονιά, χρόνια πολλά!
Κοίτα, εγώ που έχω το τιμπραντο μου από μικρό, που ξεκίνησε σε μας να κελαηδεί, εξελίχτηκε μία χαρά . Και είναι το μοναδικό καναρίνι και γύρω του έχει κοκατιλ που φωνάζουν και σφυριζουν όλη την ημέρα. Και διάφορα παραδείσια ( 10 διαφορετικά είδη) πάλι στον ίδιο χώρο που το καθένα" λέει" το δικό του.
Μία χαρά " πυροβόλα" το τιμπραντο μου! Δεν νομίζω να χρειαστεί να τα χωρίσεις.
Και εμένα μου είχαν πει μερικοί ότι δεν κάνει το καναρίνι να είναι στον ίδιο χώρο, τελικά δεν είχαν δίκιο.

----------


## mairi

Χρόνια Πολλά και καλή χρονιά με υγεία!!! Αυτό παρατηρώ κι εγώ 2 μέρες τώρα.. Ενώ το γερμανικό κελαηδαει πολύ δυνατά δεν επηρεάζει το τιμπραντο.. Μπορεί να ακούγεται λίγο παραπάνω στη φωνή αυτό σε σχέση με το τιμπραντο Αλλά πιστεύω είναι νωρίς ακόμα.. Επομένως όλα καλά!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως να είσαι καλά!!!

----------


## mairi

Παιδιά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα.. τα πουλιά τα έχω το ένα στο καθιστικό και το άλλο στη κουζίνα .. τα σκεπαζω με πανί γύρω στις 10 το βράδυ αλλά επικρατεί φασαρία για κανα 2ωρο ακόμα. Υπάρχει πρόβλημα??

----------


## Αριστειδης

στην κουζινα δεν βαζουμε πουλια γιατι απο τον φουρνο οταν μαγειρευουμε  κλπ εχει αναθημιασεις και ειναι ανθυγιεινο.Νομιζω πως ειναι πολυ αργα να κοιμουνται απο τις 10 οταν ο ηλιος αυτη την εποχη πεφτει στις 5.

----------


## mairi

Δηλαδή υπάρχει πρόβλημα.. Και τρύπησα το ταβάνι για να το κρεμάσω εκεί. Δεν ξέρω να ανεβάσω φωτογραφία αλλιώς θα έβαζα..

----------


## stefos

Δυστυχώς είναι ένα πρόβλημα αυτό................

Τα πουλιά κανονικά πρέπει να κοιμούνται και να ξυπνάνε με την ανατολή και δύση της ημέρας.
Μακροπρόθεσμα στις συνθήκες που βρίσκονται τώρα θα δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα .
Προσπάθησε να βρεις τόπο που να μπορούν να κουρνιάζουν -κοιμουνται όταν καταλαβαίνουν ότι νυχτώνει.
Αυτές τις καταστάσεις τις έχουμε βιώσει όλοι γι αυτό στην συνέχεια βγαλαμε τα πουλιά έξω (με προστασία πάντα)ή σε κάποιο χώρο μόνα τους χωρίς φασαρία , με φυσική ανατολή - δύση.
Αυτά μου έμαθε ή εμπειρία μου και στα καταθετω .
Καλή συνέχεια και το φόρουμ θα είναι πάντα εδώ για να βοηθιομαστε σε ότι μας προβληματίζει 



ΥΓ.  Ή κουζίνα θεωρείται από τους πιο ακατάλληλους χώρους! Μόλις βρεις ευκαιρία άλλαξε του θέση

----------


## mairi

Καλημέρα!!! Εντάξει, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές!!!

----------


## tasosziak

> Μαιρη ξερεις την ηλικια του timbrado ; ρωτω για αυτο , γιατι αυτο μαλλον θελεις να μεινει ανεπηρεαστο .Λενε οτι μεχρι καποια ηλικια επηρεαζονται απ ηχους (αυτο λεει η θεωρια ) αλλα εχω ακουσει απο εκτροφεις  ( απο εμπειρικα βιωματα , δεν ξερω αν ομως ειναι επαρκη στατιστικα ) οτι τελικα ισως τα πουλια να μην επηρεαζονται απο αλλες ρατσες στον ηχο , σιγουρα βεβαια απο την δικη τους



Eγω  παντως ακουσα βαθμολογημενο τιμπραντο πολυ  καλου εκτροφεα μετα απο καμποσο καιρο που το ειχε ενας μαζι με κοκκινα και το πουλακι δεν ηταν καθολου μα καθολου καλο και το πρωτο πραγμα που τον ρωτησα ηταν με τη πουλια το ειχε μαζι,γιατι καταλαβαινοταν οτι πηρε φωνες απο κοινα..Αρα ποτε δεν ξερεις..

----------


## jimk1

> Eγω  παντως ακουσα βαθμολογημενο τιμπραντο πολυ  καλου εκτροφεα μετα απο καμποσο καιρο που το ειχε ενας μαζι με κοκκινα και το πουλακι δεν ηταν καθολου μα καθολου καλο και το πρωτο πραγμα που τον ρωτησα ηταν με τη πουλια το ειχε μαζι,γιατι καταλαβαινοταν οτι πηρε φωνες απο κοινα..Αρα ποτε δεν ξερεις..


Και μόνο του να είναι ένα βαθμολογημένο τη δεύτερη χρονιά ενδέχεται να χάσει μέρος από το ρεπερτόριό του

----------


## tasosziak

Aλλο πραγμα ειπα αλλα δεν πειραζει ..Εμενα παντως τη δευτερη χρονια γινονται καλυτερα τα πουλακια..

----------


## jk21

> Λενε οτι μεχρι καποια ηλικια επηρεαζονται απ ηχους (αυτο λεει η θεωρια ) αλλα εχω ακουσει απο εκτροφεις  ( απο εμπειρικα βιωματα , δεν ξερω αν ομως ειναι επαρκη στατιστικα ) οτι τελικα ισως τα πουλια να μην επηρεαζονται απο αλλες ρατσες στον ηχο , σιγουρα βεβαια απο την δικη τους



Προσωπικα δεν εχω την πειρα να βαλω σφραγιδα σε αυτο που ακουσα και μετεφερα , αφου δεν εχω αλλο ειδος καναρινιου μαζι με τα τιμπραντο  (εκτος απο ενα θηλυκο ρατζακι εντελως προσφατα ) για να βγαλω συμπερασμα εστω με τα δικα μου πουλια .Μπορω να πω βεβαια οτι τα δυο αρσενικα μικροτερης ηλικιας που εχω , εχουν ξεκαθαρα κρατησει τη γραμμη του γεννητορα της γραμμης τους και ρεπουν σε πιο ημισυνεχες ρεπερτοριο , εντελως διαφορετικο απο ενα 92αρη πουλακι classico που επισης εχω μαζι τους . Σε καμμια περιπτωση επισης δεν εχουν επηρεαστει απο τις καρδερινες και δεν μου εχει πει και καποιο παιδι που χαρισα καναρινακια κατι αντιστοιχο .Ομως ακομα και να ειχα προσωπικη εμπειρια , στατιστικα δεν αρκει ουτε να επιβεβαιωσει την αποψη που αναφερω οτι ακουσα , ουτε την αντιθετη γνωμη και σιγουρα η μαρτυρια οσων γινεται περισσοτερων εκτροφεων , δινει πιο εγκυρο συμπερασμα

----------


## kostastim

Θα ηθελα να πω και εγω την γνωμη μου.Ναι Μαιρη τα timbrado  επηρεαζονται στο τραγουδι τους απο την 10ηεμρα που ειναι ακομη μεσα στο αυγο..................εως και την δευτερη κανονικη πτεροροια που κανουν.
δηλ απο την μερα που γεννιουνται μεχρι και μετα 1,5 χρονο γεματο.
Tο timbrado ως ενας καλος μιμος μπορει ευκολα μεσα στο παρπανω χρονικο περιθωριο να αντιγραψει ενα αλλο ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟ πουλι οσο αφορα το τραγουδι του.......... ομως ΕΞΕΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΙ και αλλα ειδη πουλιων που δεν εχουν τραγουδι.
Αυτο μπορει να γινει κατα ποσοστο (αντιγραφης)απο ενα 10% εως και 90% μεσα σε αυτην την χρονικη διαρκεια.
Επισης πρεπει να συμπληρωσω οτι οταν ενα καλο timbrado με καλη γεννετικη οσο αφορα στην εκμαθηση του τραγουδιου του , μετα τον 1,5 χρονο της ζωης του θα κρατησει το τραγουδι που εμαθε αυτον τον εναμιση χρονο και μπορει να τραγουδισει -να συμπληρωσει και μερικα σημεια επιπλεον αν ακουει απο αλλα πουλια και μετα τον εναμιση χρονο της ζωης του .

----------

